# Lyft hanging on to every penny.



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Closing time, 2.3 on Uber, no bonus on lyft but pinging non stop.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

And this my son is why all things equal.. drive either....

If its surging on UBER... F Lyft .... Eventually the riders will figure out NOONE will drive for reg. Rates when LYFT IS charging surge rates and not passing a penny.... 

If not I'll just keep teaching them ... LYFT didn't get turned on once Tonite ....


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Dekero said:


> And this my son is why all things equal.. drive either....
> 
> If its surging on UBER... F Lyft .... Eventually the riders will figure out NOONE will drive for reg. Rates when LYFT IS charging surge rates and not passing a penny....
> 
> If not I'll just keep teaching them ... LYFT didn't get turned on once Tonite ....


&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Here's my take on it: 

Try living in 2 places in 1 year and you'll love Lyft because you can drive in most places with them. Uber makes it impossible to drive in another market temporarily.

When you're able to run both apps obviously do Uber as you'll make more money.

As a passenger alot of people have reported to me at big events like a concert that Lyft takes forever to pick them up because the drivers keep switching and cancelling. So you get what you pay for on the passenger end. Uber it does happen, but not as frequently as Lyft. 

When i'm doing Lyft in my secondary state I hate when people brag about how much they saved on Lyft. Yeah the only reason you saved anything is because this doofus driver (me) picked you up since he can't do Uber right now. 

Once in a while I will get some random bonus from Lyft that I didn't even know I was going to earn which was nice. I haven't seen it in a few months though so i'm guessing it might have been a glitch, or something. Sometimes it would be when they added someone to my que.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Here's my take on it:
> 
> Try living in 2 places in 1 year and you'll love Lyft because you can drive in most places with them. Uber makes it impossible to drive in another market temporarily.
> 
> ...


Lol, Uber employees/ owners posting here is so funny.
The only reason Uber still exists, at least in my market, is because privileged suburbanites are too stupid to make market research and learn more about Lyft.
Also, the constant gaslighting from Uber Forever posters here is thick but not impenetrable.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Lol, Uber employees/ owners posting here is so funny.
> The only reason Uber still exists, at least in my market, is because privileged suburbanites are too stupid to make market research and learn more about Lyft.
> Also, the constant gaslighting from Uber Forever posters here is thick but not impenetrable.


In the Bay Area, uber pays more then lyft. The pay is bad, but I'll take bad pay over worse pay. Pretty simple for me. What else is there to learn about lyft?


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

In my market, like most, 25% drive Uber and 75% drive Lyft.
Pax wait time for U is average 30 mins, Lyft 5-10 mins.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Recently I've had some very similar rides with both platforms, and I've actually made a little bit more with Lyft.

No there have been a few times one for whatever reason the writer mentioned what they paid on the right. I received less than half of what the rider paid. But it was still comparable to what Uber would pay. 

Plus I'm glad that lift is making money and hopefully will be around for the long-haul. I think Uber might be the next Amazon. someday, but right now they're just a money hole. Unless they turn things around they may not be here for the long term.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

anyone figure out when the PPZ turns on in comparison to the lyft rider app? I'll check the rider app and it will say 46%, 75%, 112%, etc. Primetime with only orange and no purple/pink PPZ...hell yea they're hanging on to more than just pennies. charging riders extra and paying us the same


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sadly, in my market, all I got was a pop-up from Lyft saying.....

"Bend over and take the regular rates, we are keeping the surge charges from all customers, passing none of it on to you...the lube is in your glove box"


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Believe it or not, Despite what the rates look like, there ARE situations where Lyft is more profitable... but this is for XL


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Try living in 2 places in 1 year and you'll love Lyft because you can drive in most places with them. Uber makes it impossible to drive in another market temporarily.


That's good to know. I knew Uber was difficult but never had any telemetry on Lyft.



June132017 said:


> As a passenger alot of people have reported to me at big events like a concert that Lyft takes forever to pick them up because the drivers keep switching and cancelling. So you get what you pay for on the passenger end. Uber it does happen, but not as frequently as Lyft.


The ol' switchero backfiring on all cylinders. As usual. When will they get a clue.



oishiin driving said:


> Lol, Uber employees/ owners posting here is so funny.
> The only reason Uber still exists, at least in my market, is because privileged suburbanites are too stupid to make market research and learn more about Lyft.
> Also, the constant gaslighting from Uber Forever posters here is thick but not impenetrable.


Uh, take a look at how many agree with your assertion.



Legalizeit0 said:


> Sadly, in my market, all I got was a pop-up from Lyft saying.....
> 
> "Bend over and take the regular rates, we are keeping the surge charges from all customers, passing none of it on to you...the lube is in your glove box"


And yet some drivers have posted on this board that they don't care if they can't see what the pax paid.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft has overextended itself globally. It's cutting back on hours eligible for earning "points" (that can be converted to $$$) too.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> In my market, like most, 25% drive Uber and 75% drive Lyft.
> Pax wait time for U is average 30 mins, Lyft 5-10 mins.


Like most? Name your source. Definitely not like that in my market. it's the complete opposite. I have Lyft passengers constantly complaining how they can't get a ride.



June132017 said:


> Lyft takes forever to pick them up because the drivers keep switching and cancelling


&#128517;&#128517; that's not the Driver. that's the company itself. You would have thought they would have learned by now&#129318; but hey it's us drivers disrupting the platform right?


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Like most? Name your source. Definitely not like that in my market. it's the complete opposite. I have Lyft passengers constantly complaining how they can't get a ride.


It depends on the market, I guess. I'm only familiar with mine.
Lyft basically almost replaced Uber here, steadily since May '17 after the blunder they made reducing drivers pay to the bottom, and having us chase the magically disappearing surges. Tons of drivers either stopped driving Uber or switched to Lyft, like me.
The race to the bottom begun: the less drivers, the less accessibility, the less requests. Uber pushed itself into the corner narrowly to events and weekends for suburbanites. 
That's fine if you are an opportunity driver holding other part time job.
But if you want to make money daily and a living out of it, Uber doesn't exist in that niche anymore. Majority of those suburbanites have cars to drive to work, they don't need Uber in the morning or afternoon.

This is how I know the same is happening everywhere, besides maybe narrow pockets like Bay Area, or Beverly Hills, or Manhattan. Simple logic.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> It depends on the market, I guess. I'm only familiar with mine.
> Lyft basically almost replaced Uber here, steadily since May '17 after the blunder they made reducing drivers pay to the bottom, and having us chase the magically disappearing surges. Tons of drivers either stopped driving Uber or switched to Lyft, like me.
> The race to the bottom begun: the less drivers, the less accessibility, the less requests. Uber pushed itself into the corner narrowly to events and weekends for suburbanites.
> That's fine if you are an opportunity driver holding other part time job.
> ...


Again, I ask how dothink KNOW this is happening in other markets? While I agree in 2017 Lyft may have been the better choice to drive and a lot of drivers may have switched over to Lyft as their primary. I think Lyft lost a lot of drivers last year. When they went to PPZ, when drivers could see they were charging passengers 350% and not passing one penny on to the drivers, when Lyft quit telling us how much they were charging our passengers, when Lyft cut rates down to 30 some cents a mile in some markets, when Lyft picks and chooses what drivers they give certain privileges to, the list goes on and on. Unfortunately, they were at the top and they had a good share of the market. Too bad they through that all down the drain.

So you're saying when Uber reduced rates in your Market, Lyft didn't follow? I don't know how surge zones and ppz zones work there but here when Uber is offering 10 to $14 and Lyft is offering $1.54, to me that's a no-brainer to Drive Uber. Most drivers I know he won't even turn on Lyft at an event


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Just a quick response. In my market, Lyft drivers have .75 per mile, and Express Drive have .57 per mile.
Lyft wasn't known much when Uber reduced rates. The drivers who moved to Lyft built Lyft and made it first and then the only option.

Lyft offered me $500 to sign up. Then next winter I was sick, and didn't drive for a few months, they offered $900 to come back. Which I did.



Daisey77 said:


> I don't know how surge zones and ppz zones work there but here when Uber is offering 10 to $14 and Lyft is offering $1.54, to me that's a no-brainer to Drive Uber. Most drivers I know he won't even turn on Lyft at an event


Uber may be offering $10, but a Lyft driver collected more than $25 in small PPZs driving throughout the day, while Uber driver made nothing but .50 a mile, with waiting periods of hours for a request in between.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> The only reason Uber still exists, at least in my market, is because privileged suburbanites are too stupid to make market research and learn more about Lyft.
> Also, the constant gaslighting from Uber Forever posters here is thick but not impenetrable.


First of all, you assumption about "the only reason Uber exists" is way off. Uber is 10 times the size of Lyft. Just because YOUR experiences have you drawing a conclusion doesn't mean that it is accurate.

Second, gaslighting on this forum will have zero impact on customer thoughts in your market. Or on driver thoughts, for that matter. Or in ANY market.



oishiin driving said:


> In my market, like most, 25% drive Uber and 75% drive Lyft.


Again, I disagree with your numbers. If you can back it up with credible stats, then I will happily admit I am wrong.

SUGGESTION: spend a month driving only Uber. See for yourself how it really is. Then re-evaluate your original thoughts.



AllenChicago said:


> Lyft has overextended itself globally.


Really? They are 99% in the US and in a half dozen markets in Canada. How is that overextended?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Lyft offered me $500 to sign up. Then next winter I was sick, and didn't drive for a few months, they offered $900 to come back. Which I did.


Which winter was this?


oishiin driving said:


> Just a quick response. In my market, Lyft drivers have .75 per mile, and Express Drive have .57 per mile.
> Lyft wasn't known much when Uber reduced rates. The drivers who moved to Lyft built Lyft and made it first and then the only option.


Which time rates were reduced? This has happened in numerous times. Perhaps back in January of 2016, Lyft was a nobody. The last set of pay cuts, fall of 2018, Lyft cut rates 2 weeks after Uber did and they were well known by then.


oishiin driving said:


> Uber may be offering $10, but a Lyft driver collected more than $25 in small PPZs driving throughout the day, while Uber driver made nothing but .50 a mile, with waiting periods of hours for a request in between.


&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; Uber drivers collected more than $10 since their surges will convert. If Lyft has less wait time between pings, that's because no drivers are driving for them. Hello!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

My experience in Houston is that PPZ is hardly available and most of them does not co-exist with Uber surge. Unless your vehicle is eligible for another tier, PPZ is not helpful at all. It takes time for the bonus to accumulate; meaning that you often have a ride request much sooner before the maximum bonus is unlocked. Furthermore, if you ignore or reject the ride, the PPZ will then be made unavailable as a penalty!

The only incentive driving for Lyft is when something like this happens - back-to-back Lux rides with PPZ.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

In my market Lyft sucks balls. They are paying 30 cents a mile, and keeping all the surge to themselves.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Oishiin driving is obviously a Lyft employee gaslighting.

or, he is the single driver on this forum who still prefers Lyft 😂


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Oishiin driving is obviously a Lyft employee gaslighting.
> 
> or, he is the single driver on this forum who still prefers Lyft &#128514;


Probably both. Doesn't Lyft make their employees Drive?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mista T said:


> First of all, you assumption about "the only reason Uber exists" is way off. Uber is 10 times the size of Lyft. Just because YOUR experiences have you drawing a conclusion doesn't mean that it is accurate.
> 
> Second, gaslighting on this forum will have zero impact on customer thoughts in your market. Or on driver thoughts, for that matter. Or in ANY market.
> 
> ...


more like, how is that "globally" when it's just 2 countries ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Awww man, where did our friend go? He doesn't want to play with us no more? 🤭


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> And this my son is why all things equal.. drive either....
> 
> If its surging on UBER... F Lyft .... Eventually the riders will figure out NOONE will drive for reg. Rates when LYFT IS charging surge rates and not passing a penny....
> 
> If not I'll just keep teaching them ... LYFT didn't get turned on once Tonite ....


And every other driver that accepted rides at least made some money. 
You teach them... Keep teaching them.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Awww man, where did our friend go? He doesn't want to play with us no more? &#129325;


Lol, I'm thinking it will be impossible to find another Lyft super fan. Like a previous poster said, there's a reason here everybody hates Lyft.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Mista T said:


> First of all, you assumption about "the only reason Uber exists" is way off. Uber is 10 times the size of Lyft. Just because YOUR experiences have you drawing a conclusion doesn't mean that it is accurate.
> 
> Second, gaslighting on this forum will have zero impact on customer thoughts in your market. Or on driver thoughts, for that matter. Or in ANY market.
> 
> ...


There goes your magical thinking. Uber is not Uber Alles, it's just a logo. 
Because of your magical thinking and self denial, you're stuck with a failing company.
You may disagree with my numbers, that doesn't change the reality, it's your self denial. These numbers are what I am getting for three years straight, no pay reductions ever taken place in Lyft.



Daisey77 said:


> Which winter was this?
> 
> Which time rates were reduced? This has happened in numerous times. Perhaps back in January of 2016, Lyft was a nobody. The last set of pay cuts, fall of 2018, Lyft cut rates 2 weeks after Uber did and they were well known by then.
> 
> &#128517;&#128517;&#128517; Uber drivers collected more than $10 since their surges will convert. If Lyft has less wait time between pings, that's because no drivers are driving for them. Hello!


Winter 2017/18. 
As far as I know Lyft never reduced rates for drivers. It doesn't make any sense when Lyft is still trying to gain drivers, wouldn't it be counterproductive if doing so for not competitive rates?

Goes to show how little the feral Uber drivers know. Your last sentence doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I’m sensing someone that has been deactivated from Uber.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Oishiin driving is obviously a Lyft employee gaslighting.
> 
> or, he is the single driver on this forum who still prefers Lyft &#128514;


At least I didn't swallow when eeU cut rates.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Because of your magical thinking and self denial, you're stuck with a failing company.
> You may disagree with my numbers, that doesn't change the reality, it's your self denial. These numbers are what I am getting for three years straight, no pay reductions ever taken place in Lyft.


You are the delusional one.

Statistics don't lie. This isn't about me and what I "think" or "believe", nor should it be about your beliefs either. There is a bigger world than either of us in our individual markets, driving our shifts.

Lyft does around 1.5 million rides daily, mostly in the US. Uber does around 4 million rides daily, about half of them in the US. Thise are factual numbers (which I question, since both companies lie through their teeth anyway).

Lyft is not putting Uber out of business. Uber's too 5 markets are NYC, LA, SF, Brazil and London. Lyft isn't even in the last two!

In 2017, Uber survived scandal after scandal after scandal. I was right up there with the rest of the drivers, cheering for their demise. They DESERVE to be held accountable! But it never happened, sad to say.

I am not an Uber fan. And I am definitely not a Lyft fan, they can kiss my butt. But I have to speak up when I read that you think Lyft will put Uber out of business. The only thing that will out Uber out of business is Uber.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I'm sensing someone that has been deactivated from Uber.


No, i chose not to swallow. 
When they cut from .75 to .50 and removed service fee of 2.80 in May 2017, I made only $5 in 2hrs, and couldn't find a pax for hours as they were working the system. So I drove with a loss (gas). Surges completely disappeared for 2 weeks. 
I signed up for Lyft who offered $500 extra bonus. And why not?

Im surprised there are suckers who continue to swallow.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

oishiin driving said:


> No, i chose not to swallow.
> When they cut from .75 to .50 and removed service fee of 2.80 in May 2017, I made only $5 in 2hrs, and couldn't find a pax for hours as they were working the system. So I drove with a loss (gas). Surges completely disappeared for 2 weeks.
> I signed up for Lyft who offered $500 extra bonus. And why not?
> 
> Im surprised there are suckers who continue to swallow.


The problem here is your limited imagination. Your market, you may have done what's best for you. Other markets are very different. Both companies are run by motherless *****s, it just depends which one treats you better in your market. My market, Lyft is awful.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Mista T said:


> You are the delusional one.
> 
> Statistics don't lie. This isn't about me and what I "think" or "believe", nor should it be about your beliefs either. There is a bigger world than either of us in our individual markets, driving our shifts.
> 
> ...


I bet eeU is making a killing in London competing with the traditional black taxis, the famous double decker buses, Underground and trains.

Things change slowly. Uber is putting itself out of business.



Disgusted Driver said:


> The problem here is your limited imagination. Your market, you may have done what's best for you. Other markets are very different. Both companies are run by motherless @@@@@s, it just depends which one treats you better in your market. My market, Lyft is awful.


I figure things are different elsewhere. 
It's good this forum exists. 
I see a lot more limited imagination from Uber drivers here than Lyft's. Lyft has been good to me, but I don't think they are perfect either. 
I figure things are going to get worse with them too, and I won't swallow that either.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Winter 2017/18.
> As far as I know Lyft never reduced rates for drivers. It doesn't make any sense when Lyft is still trying to gain drivers, wouldn't it be counterproductive if doing so for not competitive rates?
> 
> Goes to show how little the feral Uber drivers know. Your last sentence doesn't even make any sense.


 Lyft cut rates November 2018 here. March or April of 19 is when they went from Prime to powerzone. Shortly after is when they took away your ability to self educate yourself and to come to terms with the truth by making their API private. I don't blame you for your ignorance. Lyft definitely contributed to it.

"never" is a strong word and you just lost all credibility by saying Lyft has never cut rates. Counterproductive? Where did you get your education? Trying to gain drivers? Lol they don't give a shit about the drivers. It's all about the passengers. Hence the fact they had to lower rates to compete with Uber. If Uber is lower than Lyft, you think passengers are going to choose Lyft over Uber? &#129318; some grasshoppers are unteachable


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

If rideshare doesn't work for you, just don't turn on the app, no need to complain, cry, whine, etc.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Lyft cut rates November 2018 here. March or April of 19 is when they went from Prime to powerzone. Shortly after is when they took away your ability to self educate yourself and to come to terms with the truth by making their API private. I don't blame you for your ignorance. Lyft definitely contributed to it.
> 
> "never" is a strong word and you just lost all credibility by saying Lyft has never cut rates. Counterproductive? Where did you get your education? Trying to gain drivers? Lol they don't give a shit about the drivers. It's all about the passengers. Hence the fact they had to lower rates to compete with Uber. If Uber is lower than Lyft, you think passengers are going to choose Lyft over Uber? &#129318; some grasshoppers are unteachable


Why do I feel you're lying. You're an Uber Forever driver. What do you know about Lyft and rates? 
You've reading comprehension issues too.
Read again: Lyft NEVER cut rates for drivers.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Lyft NEVER cut rates for drivers.


Maybe not in your market, but they sure as shit did in mine!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Why do I feel you're lying. You're an Uber Forever driver. What do you know about Lyft and rates?
> You've reading comprehension issues too.
> Read again: Lyft NEVER cut rates for drivers.


I may be an Uber Lover now but I was a Lyft lover for 2 years LOL there's no point in arguing with stupid. plus we need ants like you to take all of the shit runs we don't want that shit rates we won't drive for


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

There’s no point arguing with Uber drivers. They are lying like Uber CEO. 
Both fake news.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

He is either…

1. Not a real rideshare driver (trolling)
2. Not eligible/deactivated from Uber

Nobody could be that obtuse, without some serious underlying personal issues.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> He is either&#8230;
> 
> 1. Not a real rideshare driver (trolling)
> 2. Not eligible/deactivated from Uber
> ...


Right, because I actually drive? 
Because I don't expect to become a millionaire at the end of my Rideshare Career?
Because I'm not entitled to jackpots just because I sit in my car and drive?
Because I don't screen pax before they enter my car by the level of their income, skin color, and where they live?
Because I'm not entitled and I know it takes work to earn money?
Because I know gouging people is not a sustainable business model?

Every time an Uber driver cancels and drives away from pax because they don't like the way they look, or where they live, or can't afford to tip, Uber loses a customer.
Every time an Uber driver leaves a pax at a stop, Uber loses a customer.

Uber lost big markets in the US because of these unethical, entitled and racist Uber drivers.

Uber is a losing business model because of its owners and drivers greed, entitlement, and overall absence of business common sense.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

God you are a DF.

Price gouging is exactly what Lyft is doing, just not passing it on to drivers. You're argument is like something a 3-year old would use.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oishiin driving said:


> Right, because I actually drive?
> Because I don't expect to become a millionaire at the end of my Rideshare Career?
> Because I'm not entitled to jackpots just because I sit in my car and drive?
> Because I don't screen pax before they enter my car by the level of their income, skin color, and where they live?
> ...


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

You’re projecting. 
Uber developed gouging algorithms to target wealthier suburbs, and traffic patterns. That’s where the surge comes from, not demand. 

Will see how long this will last before everyone moves to Lyft. Every other pax tells me they no longer use Uber because of gouging.

Lyft is passing surges, just not to the part time Uber drivers, and why would they?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

OMG....Mega-Lame

I should have listened to the previous posters and not engaged, obviously very short on brain cells.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> OMG....Mega-Lame
> 
> I should have listened to the previous posters and not engaged, obviously very short on brain cells.


You mean your alter egos, Uber CEO?


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

It’s amazing the way someone can keep a thread going by continuing to insist and explain that water isn’t wet. One of the many ways the internet has made the world a better place.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And every other driver that accepted rides at least made some money.
> You teach them... Keep teaching them.


I will .... You keep driving for reg ass rates on Lyft while those of us who know better make unicorn rides and get paid...


----------

